# Just bought 92A1 9mm



## _Fusion_ (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking for a conversion kit so I'm not wasting all my money on practice shooting. Suggestions?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe the conversion kit will work, but be aware, there will be a space between the dustcover and the frame.

The 92A1's slide is a bit different with the captive recoil spring. You can put a 92FS slide on a 90-Two and/or a 92A1. But not the other way around (no 92A1 slide on a regular 92FS).

So, the conversion kit should fit. But, it will look a bit strange. I'd really made for the standard 92FS or the M9A1.


----------



## _Fusion_ (Mar 21, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I believe the conversion kit will work, but be aware, there will be a space between the dustcover and the frame.
> 
> The 92A1's slide is a bit different with the captive recoil spring. You can put a 92FS slide on a 90-Two and/or a 92A1. But not the other way around (no 92A1 slide on a regular 92FS).
> 
> So, the conversion kit should fit. But, it will look a bit strange. I'd really made for the standard 92FS or the M9A1.


Okay, is there a particular kit that works better than others or are they all about the same?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would ONLY buy the Beretta version.

They were rare, but last year, Beretta imported them again for a while. I believe they have stopped, but you could probably still get one, SOMEPLACE.

I'd go post a WTB thread at the Beretta Forum website. 

I looked at these before, as well as 1911 kits and Glock kits... Personally, I think buying a separate 22 is the smarter way to go. 100% reliability seem to be hit or miss from specimen to specimen as I understand it.


----------



## _Fusion_ (Mar 21, 2011)

Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of trying to get the feel for the 92A1?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

_Fusion_ said:


> Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of trying to get the feel for the 92A1?


I say, just shoot the 92A1 in 9mm. In y opinion, and its just my opinion, the 22 upper doesn't do much anyway - if you train with it too much, I think it'll throw you outta whack when you shoot it back in 9mm. Maybe not - but I just prefer to shoot the intended caliber out of the gun.

Up to you. Lots of guys like the conversion kits. If I want to shoot 22, I prefer to have a dedicated 22, which will do a better job.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is one forsale - better hurry:

For Sale: Beretta practic kit 22lr NIB - Beretta Forum


----------

